# JD420 tractor with 44 loader



## raptor826 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have an 420 tractor with a 44 loader on it. The auxillary hydraulic pump that connects to the mid/mower PTO had a leak. I looked on jd.com but cant find any part info. Does anyone know where I can find parts info for a loader 44? Can I buy a replacement pump from Northern?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Go here to look up parts and prices...you have to enter 44 in the model # box...

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

